# Serving in a drop-away rest cord



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Your dropaway may require D loop material? I use serving material. This is what I do:
I serve two places on the buss cable where I want to attach my pull down cord far enough below where the cables cross so it will pull down and not out. Some people use two brass nocks. Tie each one back and forth 10-12 times as you would on the peep. Make sure to leave a little gap between the two. Then tie the dropaway cord between the two (before tieing it on the dropaway). Make it a floating tie so the loop will spin. So if you have to change it or twist up the buss cable you won't have to remove the rest. Just cut the loop and tie on a new one. Make sure the loop is small enough that it won't slip over the serving/nock.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Your dropaway may require D loop material? I use serving material. This is what I do:
> I serve two places on the buss cable where I want to attach my pull down cord far enough below where the cables cross so it will pull down and not out. Some people use two brass nocks. Tie each one back and forth 10-12 times as you would on the peep. Make sure to leave a little gap between the two. Then tie the dropaway cord between the two (before tieing it on the dropaway). Make it a floating tie so the loop will spin. So if you have to change it or twist up the buss cable you won't have to remove the rest. Just cut the loop and tie on a new one. Make sure the loop is small enough that it won't slip over the serving/nock.


Can you post any pictures of what this looks like. I need to tie one in for my QAD, I broke the clamp that comes with it and I like your method for having it moveable. That way if you need to twist your downward cable, you don't have to re-tie. Is the not you use similar to the knot used for tying in loops? I assume you could do this, even tying it tight, and then just spin the knot around the cable if you need to twist or untwist the downward cable.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes I will try to post a picture tonight. Dan


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

A friend had his bow at work so I took some pictures of it to show you. hope this works. First time at posting pictures.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry for the small pics. I had to reduce the pictures size, they lost details from the originals (about 4 times its size). However, the pull down cord is tied by looping it around the cable twice then tieing several square-knot on itself (easiest way). This keep it tight enough that it will not slip over the serving above. There is also a fishing loop but Its harder to do and harder to explaining. The main idea is it slips and can be cut off without damaged to the cable. 

I guess a D loop would work, but it would have too be loosen to slip before twisting the buss cable, as you have already guessed. Dan


----------

